

HTML5 Prefetch – Optimistically load resources for better performance - luisvieira_gmr
https://medium.com/@luisvieira_gmr/html5-prefetch-1e54f6dda15d

======
bichiliad
I find it a bit odd that they spend so much time hovering over the first link.
It's cool to see prefetching at work like that, but it's also really odd to
see people hovering over the link they want for so long.

~~~
luisvieira_gmr
the case for the hovering of a link just triggers the request earlier giving
the browser some seconds of advantage, there's no need to keep hovering until
the request ends ;)

------
jeffehobbs
Nice article. What is up with the nightmarish header image, though?

~~~
luisvieira_gmr
Just a quick reference to the matrix ;)

